# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Καναρίνια & Χειμώνας

## abscanary

Ο χειμώνας σε λίγο θα μπει για τα καλά και είναι χρήσιμο να γνωρίζουμε ότι τα καναρίνια είναι πουλιά ανθεκτικά στις χαμηλές θερμοκρασίες, αρκεί να είναι υγιή, να τα προστατέψουμε από τα κρύα ρεύματα και να διατρέφονται σωστά:

----------


## maria ps

όχι μόνο ήταν μια χαρά , έκαναν και μπάνιο!
ωραίο ευχαριστούμε

----------


## jk21

ενας καλος τροπος προστασιας απο το κρυο και τα ρευματα ειναι η χρηση ναυλον κατα προτιμηση αυτο με τις φουσκαλες γιατι δημιουργει καλυτερη μονωση.το κυριο προβλημα ειναι οι θερμοκρασιες κατω των 2 βαθμων κελσιου.μια πατεντα για κλουβες ειναι η  σταθερη στερεωση ενος τετοιου ναυλον στο πανω μερος και η συγκολληση του κατω μερους με μια ραβδο ειτε μεταλλικη ειτε ξυλινη (σαν μεγαλη πατηθρα -εχει το praktiker ) ,ετσι ωστε το ναυλον να τυλιγεται γυρω απο αυτην οταν θελουμε να το ανεβασουμε και να στερεωνεται η ραβδος δεξια αριστερα στην κορυφη της κλουβας σε στηριγματα-αγγιστρα  τυπου Γ (πλαγια εννοειται τοποθετημενα).οταν ξετυλιγεται ,το βαρος της ραβδου θα το κραταει κατω .αν ειναι μεταλλικο δεν το σηκωνει ο ανεμος.αν ειναι ξυλινο ισως χρειαζεται καπου να συγκρατειται χαμηλα

----------


## maria

Επίσης νομίζω ότι είναι σκοπιμο να πούμε ότι οι αλλάγες θερμοκρασίας δηλ το μέσα έξω ακόμα και στις σχετικά χαμήλες θεμοκράσιες δεν κάνει καλό στα καναρίνια, μιλάω βέβαια για όταν τα έχουμε σε κλουβιά.Και γω στο πολύ κρύο τα τυλίγω με νάυλον τα κλουβιά.Φέτος θα βάλω και γω αυτό με τις φουσκάλες που μας προτείνει ο jk21.

----------


## δημητρης

το πλαστικο αυτο το πουλανε παντου και εχει ονομασια αεροπλαστ .

----------


## douke-soula

εμεις παλι φοβομαστε να το αφηνουμε εξω το βραδυ
το φερνω μεσα και το βαζω μπροστα σε ανοιχτη πορτα (οχι σε ρευμα)
λεμε να του φτιαξουμε μια κατασκευη απο πλεξιγλας που να ειναι ανοιχτη μονο απο μπροστα
για τα προστατευεται απο τυχον κρυα ρευματα τωρα τον χειμωνα
δηλαδη αν του βαλω μπροστα ενα σκεπασμα τυπου αεροπλαστ η κατι παρομοιο
λετε να το αφηνω εξω; με ενδιαφερει η γνωμη του Δημητρη(jk21)η οποιου αλλου μενει Περιστερι
μετακομισαμε προσφατα στο Περιστερι και το κλιμα εδω ειναι λιγο πιο ψυχρο( μου φαινεται)
απο του Πειραια που μεναμε πριν  
το βιντεο παντως ειναι καταπληκτικο χιονι και καναρινακια ωραιο πραγμα!!!

----------


## jk21

Γιάννη-Σούλα  αν τα καναρινακια ειναι προστατευμενα απο ρευματα,αν εχουν ικανοποιητικο (οχι υπερβολικο ) ποσοστο λιπαρων σπορων στην τροφη (μεχρι 30%) ,αν η θερμοκρασια δεν ειναι κατω απο 2 βαθμους(εγω δεν εχω δοκιμασει παρακατω αλλα εχω ακουσει και για  0 κελσιου) και το κλουβι δε βλεπει βορεινα τοτε δεν εχεις προβλημα.δεν ειχα προβλημα ουτε με δικα μου πουλια ,ουτε με πουλακια που μου δωρισανε και ηταν σε χωρο πιο ζεστο.
το σκεπασμα δεν το εχω βαλει ακομα .αρχιζω να το βαζω οταν το βραδυ η θερμοκρασια πεφτει κατω απο 7-8 βαθμους.

----------


## mpikis

Το οτι έκαναν μπάνιο σε τόσους βαθμους κατα ποσο είνια καλο???βλεπω και απο τα πιγκουινακια μου που αν και κανει ψυχρα κάνουν μπάνιο στη ποτίστρα..μεχρι πότε μπορουμε να τους βάζουμε μπανιέρα???Ξέρουν απο μόνα τους πότε μπορόυν να κάνουν μπανιο χωρίς να κρυώσουν???

----------


## jk21

οταν η θερμοκρασια του νερου ειναι πιο ζεστη απο της ατμοσφαιρας ,την ωρα που κανουνε μπανιο δεν κρυωνουνε .κατοπιν τιναζουν γρηγορα τα φτερα τους κατι που τους κανει και το νερο να φευγει και εκεινα να θερμαινονται λογω της κινησης ελαφρως.βασικο ομως ειναι στο μικρο αυτο διαστημα μεχρι να στεγνωσουν να μην υπαρχουν καθολου ρευματα αερα.βεβαια η αναγκη για μπανιο δεν ειναι τοσοσ επιτακτικη οσο το καλοκαιρι και ειδικα στην πτεροροια.στην ποτιστρα πλενονται οπως πλενουμε ετσι κι αλλιως και εμεις καθε πρωι το προσωπο μας  :winky:  

συμπληρωματικα για τους νεους περιστεριωτες  γειτονες μου   ::   θα ηθελα να πω οτι και με τα χιονια που ειχαμε πριν 2 χρονια νομιζω ,τα πουλακια ηταν σε κλουβι εξω απο το σπιτι, στα σκαλια εσωτερικης σκαλας 1ου οροφου οπου υπηρχε αμεση επικοινωνια χωρις τζαμοπορτα με την πυλωτη στο ισογειο. (εννοειται με κλειστα παραθυρα στο διαδρομο)

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

ελπιζω να ειναι ολα καλα...ειχα επιχειρσει παλιοτερα να εχω πουλακια εξω(ενα αγαπημενο γκλοστερα μου και 2 ζεμπρακια)..με τραγικα αποτελεσματα...βεβαια τοτε δεν ηξερα που παν τα 4..τους επερνα χυμα τροφη δεν τα σκεπαζα απο μπροστα κτλ...

φετος ειναι η πρωτη χρονια που τα επιχειρω παλι με τα 2 καναρινια μου..τους ευτιαξα μια κατασκευη με  πολυκαρβονικο(ετσι δεν λεγετε?) και γενικα δεν παω στην τυχη αλλα ποιο μελετιμενα!και με καθηγητη τον δημητρη να τον κουραζω με ερωτισεις!
παρολαυτα ακομα το φοβαμαι λιγο...μη τυχον και παθουν τιποτα τα καναρινακια μου...

----------


## jk21

βρε Αγγελε δεν αφηνω τους πραγματικους μαθητες να μου κολλανε αυτο το <<καθηγητης>> ,εδω που δεν ειμαι και καθηγητης αλλα μαθητης τι μου το κολλησες  :Big Grin:   .
* εγω δεν ειμαι << εμπειρος εκτροφεας>> παραπλησιων φορουμ να κουραζομαι απο τις  ερωτησεις  :Happy:   :winky:  

μικρε χρονια πολλα αν και θα τα πουμε και πιο επισημα!!

----------


## abscanary

Ένα καταπληκτικό άρθρο για τις δυσκολίες που αντιμετωπίζουν τα πουλιά στο κρύο & τα εφόδια που διαθέτουν προκειμένου να τις αντιμετωπίσουν. Πως μπορούμε εμείς να τα βοηθήσουμε; Τα δύο PDF αρχεία στο τέλος είναι ιδιαίτερα σημαντικά:

Τα πουλιά στο κρύο

----------


## Βαγγέλης

Εγώ παιδιά έχω καλύψει την κλούβα μου με νάυλον(τις τρεις πλευρές) και το βράδυ κρεμάω μπροστά διαφανές πλαστικό,από καταστημα με τέντες.Είναι μια χαρά.
Σκεφτόμουν να τοποθετήσω μια λάμπα κόκκινη για επιπλέον ζέστη,αλλά είχε τεράστια διάμετρο(η λάμπα) και η μικρότερη ήταν 175W.Φοβήθηκα ότι θα τα ''ψήσω'' και εγκατέλειψα το εγχείρημα.

----------


## douke-soula

υπαρχουν κεραμικες λαμπες ειδικες για θερμοτητα  που δεν εκπεμπουν φως
και εχει και των 60 βαττ τις εχουν τα πετ τα οποια πουλουν εξοπλισμο
για τερραριουμ που φιλοξενουν ερπετα δεν ξερω ομως κατα ποσο θα
εκαναν για πουλια

----------


## abscanary

Υπάρχουν λάμπες κεραμικές για την παροχή ζέστης στα πουλιά. Δεν ξέρω αν λέμε τις ίδιες. 
Στο αριστερό μενού κάντε click Ηλεκτρικά είδη / Λάμπες, παραπέμπω:
(είναι η Elstein 60 watt)

*******

----------


## douke-soula

ναι Τιμο αυτη την λαμπα λεω 
εγω την χρησιμοποιω στην ιγκουανα (περισσοτερα βαττ φυσικα και αυτες
 που περνω εγω ειναι της exoterra εταιρεια που εχει προϊοντα για ερπετα)

----------

